
List of lists of lists - maverick_iceman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists
======
etjossem
Worth it just for the amusing discussions in the Talk page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:List_of_lists_of_lists)

------
hatsunearu
Some of these lists aren't list of lists...? Maybe I'm just not awake yet.

------
andrewclunn
Ever wanted to recursively search a linked list by hand? Here's your chance!

------
shaftway
It makes me happy that this list is in the list.

------
johntiror
I love this recursive topic, thanks!

